# USB to Plug



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, i have another question! I have a pair of USB speakers from my PC and i want to see if I can convert it to a plug. If anyone knows how, that would be great! Thanks, Hallowennie!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What kind of plug? Do you want to power the speakers from a wall wart?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Any type of plug - i would use a wall wart, but i don't know the voltage - i just want to plug the speaker into a wall socket - thanks otaku!


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Is the USB connector just for power or does the audio signal go through there too? 

If it's just power then you need a 5v wall wart (try to get at least 500ma). Hook USB pin 1 (probably red wire) to + and pin 4 (probably black wire) to -.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks scottzilla - it is just for the power so thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wanted to plug my USB into the wall directly, but figured it would fry my computer...but ooooooo the pretty sparks it would make...I can't decide! OK, I'm gonna do it....Here it GOES !KRLKFOW $(#$)(I#)(I$)(I )FI kfslfk wepof0f3i9i309u itj3p-924u -9u4-9u jfopm mca[09 [ERROR} [PORT USB23324444 critical error unable to configure please reboot]kk0989898989


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

A little item like this from eBay, or this from Wal*Mart, would do the trick. Relatively inexpensive, and certainly more safe and solid-state than doing it yourself.

Take care,

Michael


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Mentalist said:


> A little item like this from eBay, or this from Wal*Mart, would do the trick. Relatively inexpensive, and certainly more safe and solid-state than doing it yourself.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Michael


ya thanks Michael - I was thinking of using something like that, but I wanted to see if I could use something else first. - thanks for your suggestion (i will probably go with that because of its convenience)


----------

